# سلسلة كنائس القدس وفلسطين



## Mor Antonios (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلسلة كنائس القدس وفلسطين - الجزء الثاني*

*(الصور التوضيحية في الصفحات التالية للمقال)*​ 
*لمراجعة الجزء الأول وهو عن - مدينة القدس- يرجى الضغط على الرابط التالي*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1048217#post1048217​ 


*دير مار مرقس (علية صهيون) في القدس*​ 

*دير مار مرقس هو بيت مريم أم يوحنا الذي دُعي مرقس وقد أُشتهر هذا المكان المقدس لأن الرب يسوع اختاره وعمل فيه العشاء الأخير حيث أتمَّ الفصح اليهودي وختمه وغسل أقدام تلاميذه وأسس الفصح المسيحي المقدس أي ذبيحة الخبز والخمر سر جسده ودمه الأقدسين، وكان الرب قد أوحى إلى مرقس أن يحمل جرة ماء على كتفه ليتعرف عليه تلميذاه ويُعلماه بالموعد المحدد الذي ينوي فيه الرب إقامة العشاء السري في بيته (مر 12: 14- 16). ومرقس هذا هو أحد التلاميذ السبعين، وهو الذي دوَّن لنا الإنجيل المقدس المتضمن سيرة السيد المسيح وتدبيره الإلهي في الجسد. وفي بيت مرقس هذا حلَّ الروح القدس على الرسل وسائر أتباع الرب يسوع من رجال ونساء في يوم الخمسين. ويعتبر هذا حقاً أول كنيسة مسيحية كرسَّها رسل السيد المسيح بأنفسهم بعد صعوده إلى السماء وحلول الروح القدس عليهم وقيامهم مباشرة بتعميد بعضهم بعضاً وبتعميد القديسة مريم العذراء والدة الإله كما يقول تقليد كنيستنا السريانية الارثوذكسية. *
*إنها نعمة لك أن تتواجد في المكان الذي قدسه الرب يسوع وباركه مع والدته ورسله القديسين فترة من الزمن وخاصة من خميس الفصح إلى يوم صعود الرب إلى السماء. واستمر الرسل بمكوثهم فيه سنوات طويلة بعد ذلك حيث كانوا يجتمعون في الدهليز السفلي المحاذي للكنيسة مع المؤمنين بنفس واحدة للصلاة وكسر الخبز وفي اللقاءات الروحية لأنهم كانوا يعيشون حياة مشتركة بمحبة وتعاون.*​ 

*تصور! عندما تلمس أي حجر أو حائط بيديك أنك تأخذ بركة إلهية ونعمة سماوية لأن الرب يسوع قد لمسه بيديه المقدستين وباركه بصلاته فيه مع رسله الأطهار وإن آباء الكنيسة العظام في العصر الرسولي وما بعده قد عطروه بأنفاسهم الروحية، فأنت تسترجع روحيا وواقعيا حياة وأعمال وخبرة وشهادة رجال الله العظام وآباء الكنيسة الميامين وقادة كنيسة إنطاكية السريانية الأرثوذكسية منذ ألفي سنة وحتى الآن، ترى فيه الإيمان الحي النقي والعقيدة السليمة بدون شائبة، والتقاليد الشريفة التي عاشتها الكنيسة السريانية كحياة تنقلها إلى أبنائها أمانة ثمينة من جيل إلى جيل. *
*عندما تشارك في الصلاة داخل دير مار مرقس وتسمع الألحان الشجية واللغة السريانية الآرامية التي تحدث بها الرب يسوع المسيح وباركها مع والدته القديسة مريم ورسله الأطهار وآباء الكنيسة القديسين سوف تسمو بالروح وتطوب ملافنة الكنيسة وآبائها على مر العصور ولا سيما مار أفرام السرياني ( 373+) ومار يعقوب السروجي أسقف بطنان سروج (521+) ومار بالاي أسقف بالش ( 432 +) والشماس شمعون الفخاري وأصدقاءه الفخَّاريين (514 +) ومار يعقوب الرهاوي ( 708+) وغيرهم.*​ 


*وفي دير مار مرقس سوف ترى أيقونة ثمينة للقديسة مريم العذراء والدة الإله رسمها في حياتها الفنان والطبيب القديس مار لوقا الإنجيلي الذي دوَّن باسلوب منطقي تدبير الرب يسوع بالجسد وأعماله الخلاصية والعجائبية، ويرجع تاريخ هذه الإيقونة إلى سنة خمسين ميلادية تقريبا، وهي موجودة فوق جرن المعمودية داخل الكنيسة نفسها في دير مار مرقس في القدس القديمة.*​ 

*إن دير مار مرقس هو مقر الأسقف مار يعقوب أخي الرب، أول أسقف على أورشليم وقد تعاقب بعده آباء كنيستنا السريانية حتى يومنا هذا، والمطران الحالي اسمه مار سويريوس ملكي مراد يعتبرالسادس والعشرين بعد المائة في عداد أساقفة أورشليم.*​ 

*إن أهم ما يثبت أن دير مار مرقس هوالموقع الذي عمل فيه الرب يسوع العشاء الأخير وحلَّ الروح القدس على الرسل في يوم العنصرة هو:*​ 

*1- تقليد الكنيسة السريانية الإنطاكية باعتبارها الكنسية الأم في المسيحية وبشهادة المؤرخين الكبار والكثير من آباء كنيستنا. وأيضا الكنائس المسيحية الشقيقة، فلقد أسس القديس مار بطرس كرسيه الرسولي الأول في المسيحية في إنطاكية نحو سنة 37م أي بعد صعود الرب يسوع إلى السماء بأربع سنوات تقريبا كما يؤكد المؤرخ يوسابيوس القيصري أبو التاريخ الكنسي. وهكذا تأسست أول بطريركية مسيحية سريانية في مدينة إنطاكية العظمى التي كانت آنذاك عاصمة سورية الكبرى. وكانت فلسطين جزءا من سورية الكبرى حتى بداية القرن العشرين، كما كان لبطريرك إنطاكية السرياني السلطة الروحية والإدارية على كل المسيحيين الموجودين في قارة آسيا بحسب قرارات مجمع نيقية المسكوني المنعقد سنة 325م واستمرت سلطة البطريرك السرياني حتى سنة 518م يوم انفصلت الجاليات اليونانية في سورية مع بعض السريان عن الكنيسة السريانية وأقاموا لهم بطريركية خاصة للروم الأرثوذكس.*​ 

*القيمة التاريخية والاثرية لبيت مار مرقس*​ 

*2- الرقيم الحجري باللغة السريانية (الآرامية) الذي اكتشفناه سنة 1940م في دير مار مرقس في القدس. ويعود تاريخه إلى القرن الخامس أو السادس بعد الميلاد بدليل الحرف الآرامي الفلسطيني الذي أُستعمل في هذه المنطقة في القرون الأولى للمسيحية وبدليل صورتي الألف والتاء الموجودتين بشكلهما هذا بعينه في المخطوطات الآرامية الفلسطينية، وقد دُعيت في حينها دائرة الآثار في القدس للإطلاع على هذه الكتابة فجاء مدير دائرة الآثار والمهندس الخاص لدائرة الآثار والمهندس الخاص بكنيسة القيامة فأكدوا جميعهم أن هذه الكنيسة لا تقل قيمة تاريخية وأثرية عن كنيستي القيامة والمهد المقدستين. *​ 

*ويفيد الرقيم بأن بيت مرقس كرسه الرسل أول كنيسة في المسيحية باسم القديسة مريم والدة الإله بعد صعود الرب يسوع إلى السماء وذلك لأن الرب يسوع أتمَّ فيه أعماله الخلاصية (العشاء السري) وحل فيه الروح القدس على التلاميذ في يوم الخمسين (العنصرة).وهكذا تأسست في هذا المكان أول كنيسة مسيحية مكرسة من قبل رسل السيد المسيح، كما حلَّ الروح القدس على التلاميذ في هذا المكان عينه فولدت بذلك الكنيسة المسيحية روحياً…. إذا لقد جمع هذا الموقع بين هذين الحدثين العظيمين ألا وهما: تكريس المكان ككنسية ومن ثم ولادتها الروحية.*​ 

*شهادة الآباء السريان على بيت مرقس*​ 
*3- تأكيد آباء كنيستنا السريانية منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية وخاصة القديس مار أفرام السرياني في القرن الرابع (373+) على أن بيت مرقس قد نال هذا الشرف الروحي من الرب نفسه وأكتمل بحلول الروح القدس فيه أيضا. فيقول مار أفرام في إحدى قصائده الشعرية: *​ 
*"طوبى لكَ يا مقر الابرار، لان فيك كسر الرب جسده. المكان الصغير الذي اصبح مطمح نظر العالم كله المليء منه. ان عهدا صغيرا اعطي بواسطة موسى على الجبل الجليل، وعهدا عظيما انبثق من دير صغير فامتلأت منه الارض".*​ 
*كما غناها احد الشعراء السريان بيته الخالد الذي تردده الكنيسة السريانية في ختام القداس الالهي يوم عيد الفصح وغيره من الايام الحافلة، قال الشاعر: *​ 
*"في بيت مرقس ألغى الرب القرابين العتيقة، وفي تلك الليلة منع السكين عن الحيوانات، هناك كتب كل العهود الجديدة وحلَّ وأبطل التقاليد الكاذبة"*​ 


*القيمة التاريخية والاثرية لبيت مرقس*​ 
*ونعتقد جازمين بأنه لو لم يكن هذا المكان مهما جدا وتمت فيه أحداث دينية سامية من قبل الرب يسوع لما كرَّسه الرسل كأول كنيسة في المسيحية. حيث اكتسب هذه القدسية لأن الرب قد أنجز فيه العشاء الأخير وحلَّ فيه الروح القدس على الرسل في يوم الخمسين.فالرب يسوع وتلاميذه كانوا قد قضوا معظم الأيام والأوقات في الجليل وفي المرات القليلة التي قدموا فيها إلى اليهودية كانوا يقيمون في قرية بيت عنيا على جبل الزيتون في بيت لعازر وأختيه مريم ومرثا، فلم يكن لهم مكان إقامة في أورشليم إلا في بيت مرقس الذي عمل فيه الرب العشاء الأخير. لهذا فعند صعود الرب يسوع إلى السماء قال لرسله ارجعوا إلى أورشليم ولا تبرحوها حتى تنالوا موعد أبي أي حلول الروح القدس عليكم وعندئذ تشرعون ببشارة الإنجيل للخليقة كلها.فرجع الرسل بعد الصعود إلى بيت مرقس المكان الوحيد الذي يعرفوه جيدا وقد أصبح له أهمية خاصة عندهم لأنهم قضوا فيه أمتع الأوقات الروحية مع الرب وذلك في الليلة الأخيرة قبل أن يُسَلِم نفسه لليهود للصلب ومكثوا فيه عشرة أيام حتى حل الروح القدس عليهم في يوم العنصرة.*​ 

*البناء الهندسي لدير مار مرقس*​ 
*إن دير مار مرقس هو ملك الكنسية السريانية الأرثوذكسية الإنطاكية منذ ألفي سنة وحتى الآن بدون انقطاع، وما زلنا نقيم فيه الصلوات والخدمات الدينية باللغة الآرامية السريانية، وهو يقوم في الأصل على بيت مريم أم يوحنا المدعو مرقس وكان تلميذا للقديس مار بطرس الرسول كما رافق مار بولس في بعض رحلاته.*​ 
*يحتفظ الدير وكنيسته ببساطته التاريخية الأولى، فلم يشاء رؤساء الأساقفة الذين تعاقبوا على كرسي أورشليم منذ فجر المسيحية وإلى الآن، إضفاء صبغة العظمة العالمية الفارغة عليه ولم يحاولوا إعطاءه فخامة البناء، وجمال الهندسة المعمارية. وذلك حفاظا على بساطته القدسية وتواضعه التاريخي، فكل شيء في الدير وكنيسته يدل على الأصالة والقدم، الأمر الذي يوحي إلى زائره روعة وخشوعا روحيين. *​ 

*جدد هذا الدير مع الكنيسة سنة 73م، بعدما خرَّب تيطس القائد الروماني أورشليم. ثم جُددتْ ثانية في القرن السادس في عهد يوستنيانوس وما زال القسم السفلي منه يحمل الطراز الروماني والبيزنطي وقد جُدد أيضا في العهد الصليبي والقسم العلوي منها يحمل طراز ذلك العهد بما فيه الأعمدة والأقواس وكانت الكنيسة قد خُربت على يد الحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمي سنة 1009م.*
*وفي العصور المتأخرة وابتداء من عام 1728م، قام مطارنة دير مار مرقس بعمل صيانة له في فترات متعاقبة وكلما كان يستدعي الأمر والحاجة إلى ذلك. وبالنسبة إلى المذبح (قدس الأقداس) والمعمودية وقبتها وكرسي الأسقف الكبير وقبته وخزانة الكتب الطقسية وخزانة ذخائر القديسين والكثير من الصور الموجودة في الكنيسة يعود تاريخ جميعها إلى سنة 1733م.ومن الجدير بالذكر أن مكتبة ديرمار مرقس تحوي مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب القديمة والمخطوطات الثمينة باللغة السريانية التي يرجع تاريخ بعضها إلى أكثر من ألف سنة. *​ 


*الاحداث الكتابية في بيت مرقس*​ 
*1- أكل الرب مع رسله الفصح الموسوي (مت 26: 17 / مر 14: 14- 15 / لو 22: 1- 18).*​ 

*2- غسل أقدام تلاميذه (يو 13: 4- 11).*​ 

*3- كان الرسل و المؤمنون مجتمعين فيه يوم أطلق ملاك الرب سراح القديس مار بطرس من السجن، فجاء إليهم وهم يصلون لأجله (أع 12: 7- 11).*​ 

*4- أعطى رسله سري جسده ودمه الأقدسين (مت 26: 26- 35 / مر 14: 22 / لو 22: 19- 20 ).*​ 

*5- أعلن لهم عن آلامه وموته (مت 26: 20- 25 / مر 14: 17 / لو 22: 21- 23).*​ 

*6- ظهر الرب لتلاميذه بعد قيامته (مر 16: 14 / لو 24: 33- 49 / يو 20: 19- 29 ).*​ 

*7- حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ (أع 2: 1- 4).*​ 

*8- انتخب ماتياس فحُسب مع الأحد عشر رسولا (أع 1: 15- 26 ).*​ 

*9- انتخاب الشمامسة السبعة، وأول رسامة كهنوتية في الكنسية المسيحية (أع 6: 1- 8 )*​ 

*10- كان يجتمع فيه الرسل والمؤمنون بنفس واحدة بعد صعود الرب (أع 1: 13 ، 14 ).*​ 

*11- كان يجتمع فيه الرسل للتعليم وكسر الخبز والشركة والصلوات (أع 2: 42- 47 / 4: 33/ 12: 11 ).*​ 

*12- يخبرنا اللاهوتي السرياني مار إياونيس مطران دارا (860+) أن الرسل في بيت مرقس هذا كرسوا الميرون لأول مرة في تاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية ومنحوا التثبيت لسائر المؤمنين المعتمدين حديثا.*​ 

*13- يؤكد اللاهوتي نفسه، أن القديسة مريم العذراء نالت هنا سرَّي العماد والتثبيت من الرسل.*​ 

*14- التأم فيه أول مجمع في الكنيسة المسيحية مؤلفا من الرسل والمشايخ سنة 51م ( أع 15: 6- 29 ).*​ 

*أن أهم وثيقة تدل على تاريخ بيت مرقس هي الكتابة السريانية (الآرامية) التي اكتشفت في أيلول من سنة 1940م أثناء عملية صيانة كنيسة مار مرقس نفسها، وهذا أكد مصداقية العقيدة السائدة بأن دير مار مرقس يقوم على أساس بيت مريم أم يوحنا المدعو مرقس. وهذه ترجمتها: *
*((هذا بيت مريم أم يوحنا الذي دعي مرقس، وكرسه الرسل القديسون كنيسة باسم والدة الإله مريم، بعد صعود سيدنا يسوع المسيح إلى السماء، وبني ثانية سنة 73 م، بعدما خرَّب الملك تيطس أورشليم سنة 70م)).*​ 

*الاحتفالات الدينية في القدس وبيت لحم تتم عن طريق نزول الموكب البطريركي سيرا على الاقدام برفقة الحجاج من الدير المرقسي الى كنيسة القيامة ، او من دير مار مرقس إلى كنيسة السيدة العذراء ببيت لحم ثم إلى كنيسة المهد..ويتقدمهم الكشاف السرياني وهو من احسن وارتب الكشافات في البلاد المقدسة.*​ 
روابط فيديو تُجسد الاحتفالات في الديار المقدسة: 
وهذا كشاف بيت لحم وهو يقدم عرضا احترافيا للموسيقا في بيت لحم:​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGwr7o1CTTc&feature=related​ 
وهذا كشاف القدس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekO6Q4I2RIc&feature=related​ 
وهذا بمناسبة الاحتفال بجناز المسيح في دير مار مرقس بمشاركة الحجاج:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94iTanRPrm4​


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*بعض ايقونات دير مار مرقس للسريان الارثوذكس تنشر لاول مرة في الانترنيت هدية لهذا المنتدى*​ 
*ايقونة القديسة مريم العذراء التي رسمها القديس لوقا (مرسومة على الجلد)*


​ 
*إبراهيم يقدم ابنه اسحق ذبيحة*


​ 
*التلاميذ يودعون العذراء مريم وهي صاعدة للسماء*
*

*​ 
*السيد المسيح مع يوحنا المعمدان وهم اطفال*
*

*​ 
*الرسل يودعون العذراء في انتقالها*
*

*​ 
*العذراء ترفع الى السماء*
*

*​ 
*العذراء ترفع الى السماء*
*

*​ 
*صعود العذراء الى السماء*
*

*​ 
*العذراء مع الطفل يسوع*
*

*​ 
*العذراء والطفل يسوع*
*

*​ 
*انتقال العذراء مريم للسماء*
*

*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*الملاك ميخائيل*
* 

*

* ايقونة العذراء أم الأحزان*
* 

*

* العشاء السري الذي حدث بدير مار مرقس وهي من غير صورة يهوذا*
* الذي خرج ليسلم السيد المسيح*
* 

*

* القديس مار برصوم رئيس النسّاك وبعض معجزاته*
* 

*

* القديس بطرس يدخل بيت مار مرقس بعد ان اخرجه الملاك من السجن*
* 

*

* القديس يوياقيم والقديسة حنّة والدا القديسة مريم العذراء*
* 

*

* القديس مار استفانوس بكر الشهداء الشمامسة*
* 

*

* مار الياس (ايليا) الغيور*
* 

*

* مركبة مار ايليا النبي*
* 

*

* مار  جرجس الشهيد*
* 

*

* مار قرياقس (الشهيد) وامه يوليطي*
* 

*

* مار يعقوب ابن الصليبي*
* 

*

* مار يعقوب السروجي الصورة الكبيرة والقديس مار سويريوس الصورة الصغيرة*
* 

*












​


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*الرقيم الحجري*​ 



*الرقيم الحجري باللغة السريانية (الآرامية) الذي اكتشفناه سنة 1940م في دير مار مرقس في القدس. ويعود تاريخه إلى القرن الخامس أو السادس بعد الميلاد بدليل الحرف الآرامي الفلسطيني الذي أُستعمل في هذه المنطقة في القرون الأولى للمسيحية وبدليل صورتي الألف والتاء الموجودتين بشكلهما هذا بعينه في المخطوطات الآرامية الفلسطينية، وقد دُعيت في حينها دائرة الآثار في القدس للإطلاع على هذه الكتابة فجاء مدير دائرة الآثار والمهندس الخاص لدائرة الآثار والمهندس الخاص بكنيسة القيامة فأكدوا جميعهم أن هذه الكنيسة لا تقل قيمة تاريخية وأثرية عن كنيستي القيامة والمهد المقدستين.*​ 
*ترجمة الرقيم تقول*
*((هذا بيت مريم أم يوحنا الذي دعي مرقس، وكرسه الرسل القديسون كنيسة باسم والدة الإله مريم، بعد صعود سيدنا يسوع المسيح إلى السماء، وبني ثانية سنة 73 م، بعدما خرَّب الملك تيطس أورشليم سنة 70م)).*​ 
*هيكل كنيسة مار مرقس - علية صهيون* 


​ 
*ايقونة القديس مار مرقس وهي تعلو هيكل الكنيسة*
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/upload"]
	
[/URL]​ 
*ايقونة توضح بعض الاحداث التي جرت بالدير المرقسي، مثل خروج القديس بطرس من السجن بمساعدة الملاك، واجتماع الرسل مع العذراء بالدير المرقسي اثناء قرع مار بطرس باب بيت مار مرقس* 


​ 
*القبو الذي اكتشف حديثا تحت كنيسة مار مرقس وقد حول الى كنيسة*


​

*جرن المعمودية ويلاحظ بداخله ايقونة العذراء من رسم القديس لوقا*


​ 
*باب كنيسة مار مرقس*


​ 
*الباب الخارجي لدير مار مرقس*


​


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 نوفمبر 2008)

نيافةالمطران مار سويريوس ملكي مراد يلقى كلمة في كنيسة السيدة العذراء بدير مار مرقس بحضور سفراء وقناصل الدول الاجنبية ومصر وذلك بمناسبة الاحتفال بغسيل ارجل التلاميذ




غسيل ارجل التلاميذ (الحجاج)




صورة للحجاج بداخل كنيسة السيدة العذراء في دير مار مرقس




المجموعة الكشفية في القدس وبيت لحم اثناء الاستعراض بمناسبة الاعياد المباركة في بيت لحم




المجموعة الكشفية في القدس وبيت لحم




موقع دير مار مرقس على الخريطة




خريطة القدس - البلدة القديمة- ويظهر مكان الدير تحت علامة اشارة الصليب




*ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت وافدت بهذه النبذة المختصرة عن تاريخ دير مار مرقس في القدس*
​


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك والرب يبارك خدمتك ابونا
لأن كلمة شكرا صغيرة كثير ولا تكفي للتعبير عن تقديري 
ويا لجمال الإيقونات 
كأنها سحابة تحيطنا بالشهود.
عندي سؤالين فقط.
(1) هل جميع الأيقونات من زمن واحد؟
(2) هل أنا الوحيدة التي لم تظهر عندي صور المشاركة رقم 4؟

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا كمان مرة Mor Antonios
مجهود رااااائع تشكر عليه اخي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Mor Antonios (1 ديسمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> تسلم ايدك والرب يبارك خدمتك ابونا
> 
> لأن كلمة شكرا صغيرة كثير ولا تكفي للتعبير عن تقديري
> ويا لجمال الإيقونات
> ...


 شكر ليك يا امة
الايقونات اغلبها يعود لعام 1750 و1850 لكن الرقيم الحجر يعود لسنة 70 ميلادية. وايقونة السيدة العذراء التي يقول التقليد انه القديس لوقا رسمها فهي حسب تقدير الخبراء تعود لبداية سنة خمسين ميلادية او اكثر لكنها في الاغلب لا يتجاوز عمرها المئة سنة للميلاد وهي مرسومة على جلد حيواني ولقد سرقت مرتين من الكنيسة لكنها كانت تعودة لوحدهاّّّ الى موضعها فوق جرن المعمودية بعد يومين او ثلاثة على الاغلبَََ!!!  لذلك هي معلقة دون حماية لان اغلب الناس يعرفون انها اذا سرقت ستعود وهم بالواقع يريدون ان تسرق لكي تعود ويروا معجزة من معجزات السيدة العذراء خاصة ان الكنيسة تحمل اسمها وهي شفيعتها..
يبدوا ان الصور اختف من المشاركة رقم 4 ولا اعرف السبب؟ ..لكني ساعاود تحميلها.


----------



## Mor Antonios (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا كمان مرة mor antonios​
> مجهود رااااائع تشكر عليه اخي
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 شكرا لك عزيزي والرب يباركك:16_14_21:​


----------

